# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  μοτερ 12v ή 24v απο 100-300w σε πατεντα..!

## stavroskaloxrist

γεια σας παιδια, ψαχνω καπιο μαγαζι στο ηρακλειο κρητης που να πουλαει ηλεκτρικα μοτερ 12v η 24v  σε διαφορα μεγεθει και διαφωρα watt... το θελω για μια κατασκευη που θελω να κανω με ενα ποδηλατο :Lol:  :Tongue2: ... αληθεια, ποσα watt μου προτεινετε να ειναι για να τραβαει και να ''πηγενει''??? θα βαλω βεβαια και μειοτηρα για καλητερο τραβηγμα σε περιπτωση που δεν τραβαει..!! :Confused1:

----------


## NUKE

Κατι σκουτερ που κυκλοφουν της πλακας εχουν 200W μοτερ στα 24Volt...Εγω θα ελεγα οτι για να ειναι σοβαρο θελεις το διπλασιο....Αλλα....  :Smile:

----------


## JimKarvo

250 Watt είναι η μέση ισχύς που βγάζει ένας επαγγελματίας ποδηλατής..
Αλλά υπολόγισε ότι αυτόε έχει λίγα κιλά, το ποδηλατό του είναι και αυτό λίγα κιλά.. και δεν έχει και πολλές τριβές..  :Wink:

----------


## NUKE

JimKarvo αυτο το εχω ακουσει και εγω αλλα τελευταια ακουσα οτι φτανει ως και τον 1 hp...

Οποτε δεν βοηθαει πολυ αυτο νομιζω...

Παντως συντομα θα δοκιμασω και εγω το ιδιο σε ποδηλατο  :Smile:

----------


## JimKarvo

Οκ.. για να είμαστε πιο υλιστές, ας δούμε τι διαδρομές κάνουμε.. πχ, εγώ κάνω στην Αθήνα, κάθε μέρα περίπου 10 κμ.. σύνολο κανένα 30λεπτο.. πρέπει να υπολογίσω πρώτα τι μπαταρίες θα αγοράσω, και μετά τη "μηχανή" θα πάρω.. να μην μου κρατάει 5 λεπτά το όλο σύστημα!

Βέβαια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό με ένα δυναμό, να εκμεταλλευτούμε το ρεύμα που θα παράγει η ταχύτητα του ποδηλάτου..  :Wink:

----------


## jimnaf

*1 HP =  750W*

----------


## JOHNY+

Λοιπον σου βρηκα την λυση , κατι τετειο δεν θελεις να κανεις.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Electric-Bike-Ki...item3efcdcfa16

γενικα γραψε στο ebay electric bicycle kit , εχει και πιο μεγαλα μοτερ.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ναι μα εγω θελω να κανω πατεντα με τα χερακια μου... :Lol:  :Lol:  ξερετε πανω κατω τιμες??? δλδ αν ειναι κατω απο 200w λετε να μην τραβαει?? σε τι στροφες κυμενοντε αυτα??

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

βρηκα και αυτο.. πιστευω οτι ειναι το καλητερο που υπαρχει αλλα..  θελω τη βοηθεια σας για να το παραγγειλω γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα πως γινοντε αυτα και τι πρεπει να κανω γιατι πολυ απλα δεν το εχω ξανακανει και ολα αυτα μου φενοντε λαβηρηνθος και μαθαματικα..  μπορει καπιος να μου εξηγησει πως το παραγγελνουμε η πος αλιος μπορο να το παρω, ποσα ευρα κανει και γενικα το πως και τι.. εχω προσπαθησει πολες φορες να κανω λογαριασμο στο ebay αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω..(και δεν ξερω και εγγλεζικα..  ) 
αυτο που θελω ειναι αυτο... http://cgi.ebay.com/KIT-MOTOR-DC-24V...item58862ddb8d

αν καπιος μπορει να με βοηθησει θα του ημουν πολυ υποχρεος..   ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## JOHNY+

για να κανεις λογοριασμο στο ebay πρεπει να βγαλεις μια πιστοτικη καρτα , η μια προπληρωμενη .
Εγω χρησιμοποιω την prepaid της κυπρου , βαζεις μεσα στην καρτα οσα χρηματα θελεις με μια μικρη επιβαρυνση στην τραπεζα 1 ευρω νομιζω , οποτε εισαι ασφαλης απο θεμα να μαθει καποιος τον κωδικο της καρτα σου μπορουν να παρουν μονο οσα εχεις μεσα. 
Μετα δημιουργεις εναν λογριασμο στο www.paypal.com για απλους χρηστες , το παυπαλ ειναι μια εταιρεια , που διαχειριζεται τα χρηματα της καρτας σου , χωρις να φενεται ο αριθμος της καρτας σου στους τελικους πωλητες , δηλαδη σε μια συναλλαγη σε χρεωνει στην κατα σου αυτο που αγορασες.  Αυτος ειναι πιο ασφαλες τροπος για αυτο τα μαγαζια στο εβαυ θελουν να εχεις παπυπαλ. Στο παυπαλ βαζεις τα αληθινα σου στοιχεια, και του δινεις τον αριθμο της 
πιστωτηκης σου καρτας , νομιζω την πρωτη φορα (ενεργοποιηση) σου αφερει ενα 1,5 ευρω που το επιστρεφει παλι μετα , μετα απο τρεις μερες παιρνεις τηλεφωνο την τραπεζα που εχεις την καρτα , και τους ζητας εναν κωδικο επιβαιβεωσης , τον γραφεις στον λογαριασμο σου στο παυπαλ και ενεργοποιειται.
Μετα φτιαχνεις εναν λογαριασμο στο ebay και εκει με τα αληθινα σου στοιχεια και διευθηνση (γιατι εκει θα στελνονται τα πραγματ που παραγγελνεις ) .

Μετα συνδεεσαι και κανεις αγορα κανονικα ,και πληρωνεις μεσω ebay.

Γενικα ολη αυτη η διαδικασια για την ενεργοποιηση την πρωτη φορα κανει 4-5 μερες .

Ζητα να σε βοηθησει κανενας γνωστος που να ξερει λιγο αγγλικα να το φτιαξετε , δεν ειναι δυσκολο.

Απλα να ξερεις αμα παραγγελνεις απο χωρες εκτως ( ευρω) και αυτο που αγωραζεις ειναι κατι ακριβο να τους λες να γραφουν πανω gift (δωρο) και τιμη γυρω στα 25  ευρω για να μην περναει τελωνειο.

Α και να κοιτας να εχει  καλο θετικο feedback o πωλητης πχ 99% και να εχει πολλες συναλλαγες  πχ 500 -1000 η και παραπανω για να περιορισεις τις πιθανοτητες να ειναι απατεωνας.

Υπαρχει και ebay  στα ελληνικα www.ebay.gr

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> για να κανεις λογοριασμο στο ebay πρεπει να βγαλεις μια πιστοτικη καρτα , η μια προπληρωμενη .
> Εγω χρησιμοποιω την prepaid της κυπρου , βαζεις μεσα στην καρτα οσα χρηματα θελεις με μια μικρη επιβαρυνση στην τραπεζα 1 ευρω νομιζω , οποτε εισαι ασφαλης απο θεμα να μαθει καποιος τον κωδικο της καρτα σου μπορουν να παρουν μονο οσα εχεις μεσα. 
> Μετα δημιουργεις εναν λογριασμο στο www.paypal.com για απλους χρηστες , το παυπαλ ειναι μια εταιρεια , που διαχειριζεται τα χρηματα της καρτας σου , χωρις να φενεται ο αριθμος της καρτας σου στους τελικους πωλητες , δηλαδη σε μια συναλλαγη σε χρεωνει στην κατα σου αυτο που αγορασες.  Αυτος ειναι πιο ασφαλες τροπος για αυτο τα μαγαζια στο εβαυ θελουν να εχεις παπυπαλ. Στο παυπαλ βαζεις τα αληθινα σου στοιχεια, και του δινεις τον αριθμο της 
> πιστωτηκης σου καρτας , νομιζω την πρωτη φορα (ενεργοποιηση) σου αφερει ενα 1,5 ευρω που το επιστρεφει παλι μετα , μετα απο τρεις μερες παιρνεις τηλεφωνο την τραπεζα που εχεις την καρτα , και τους ζητας εναν κωδικο επιβαιβεωσης , τον γραφεις στον λογαριασμο σου στο παυπαλ και ενεργοποιειται.
> Μετα φτιαχνεις εναν λογαριασμο στο ebay και εκει με τα αληθινα σου στοιχεια και διευθηνση (γιατι εκει θα στελνονται τα πραγματ που παραγγελνεις ) .
> 
> Μετα συνδεεσαι και κανεις αγορα κανονικα ,και πληρωνεις μεσω ebay.
> 
> Γενικα ολη αυτη η διαδικασια για την ενεργοποιηση την πρωτη φορα κανει 4-5 μερες .
> ...



εκανα λογαριασμο στο ebay και μετα εκι που μου ζηταει να γραψω τα στειχεια της καρτας μου (prepaind) τα γραφω κανονικα και μου λεει οτι ειναι λαθος ο τριψιφιος κωδικος και δεν συνεχηζει.. τι να κανω??

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

παιδια ξερει κανεις γιατι ενα δυναμο 12v τραβαει 60-70 αμπερ με αποτελεσμα να αδιαζει την παταρια (50ah) μεσα σε 10 λεπτα?? μπορο να κανω κατι για να μην τραβαει τοσο πολυ η να μην αδιαζει τοσο γρηγορα η παταρια??

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> παιδια ξερει κανεις γιατι ενα δυναμο 12v τραβαει 60-70 αμπερ με αποτελεσμα να αδιαζει την παταρια (50ah) μεσα σε 10 λεπτα?? μπορο να κανω κατι για να μην τραβαει τοσο πολυ η να μην αδιαζει τοσο γρηγορα η παταρια??




κανεις?????

----------


## klik

Το δυναμό παράγει DC, ο εναλλάκτης παράγει AC.
Αν καταναλώνουν ρεύμα απο τη μπαταρία, αυτό είναι για τα πηνία του στάτορα.

Στους εναλλάκτες, το ρεύμα αυτό ρυθμίζεται απο το regulator ("ανορθωτή" το λένε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι) και είναι μικρό (ελάχιστα A).

Αν μιλάς για εναλλάκτη (δυναμό δύσκολο να βρεις), ή έχεις κάνει λάθος στη σύνδεση ή έχεις χαλασμένο regulator.

----------


## koze85

Λοιπόν εγώ που έφτιαξα ένα, που μέχρι να το φτιάξω χάλασα 3!! πρέπει να σου πώ πως 1 kW ισχύς είναι minimum γιαυτή την δουλειά εάν δεν χρεισιμοποιήσεις ταχύτητες. εγω με 2 kW στο τροχό έφτασα τα 56 χλμ την ώρα ψάξε στο youtube με το ψευδόνυμο μου και θα δείς, πάντως όταν έκανα πατέντα με 500W και όχι στον τροχό πήγαινα σχετικά ικανοποιητικά... όπου χρειαστείς βοήθεια πές μου !

----------


## NUKE

Και τι μοτερ εβαλες koze85 ? Που το βρηκες?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## koze85

τα πρώτα μοτέρ τα αγόρασα απο ebay και ελεγκτές επίσης και αφού έκαψα αρκετούς (είχα φτιάξει και θέμα με φώτο στο site) είχα βρεί μια κινέζικη εταιρεία μέσα απο το ebay που κατασκεύαζε inhub μοτέρ και τους ζήτησα να μου φτιάξουν το δικό μου  2000W 48 V με ελεγκτές hall effect για κάθε φάση και ελεγκτή με regen το οποίο δεν το λειτούργησα ποτέ γιατι άλλα τους είπα και άλλα μου έκαναν... Την ίδια πρόταση έκανα και σε μια γερμανική εταιρεία μέσω τηλεφώνου οι οποίοι μου είπαν 2πλασια τιμή απο τον κινέζο... συνολικά για να τα φέρω τότε Χανιά πλήρωσα... 900 ευρώ και κόστιζαν 700 περίπου... τελωνεία εκτελωνιστές και μεταφορικά απο Αθήνα ->Χανιά ήταν περισσότερα απο Κίνα Αθήνα.... Μπαταρίες πήρα πάλι απο ebay LiFePo4 48V 20Ah 10C peak 4C nom 10kg!!! Να πώ και κάτι για τα μοτέρ...η ισχύ που περιγράφουν απότι έχω καταλάβει συμβαίνει μόνο σε peak καταστάσεις εκίνησης και ανηφόρας, ποτέ δεν είδα στο βατόμετρο μου πάνω 1700W παρα μόνο στο ξεκίνημα και στην ανηφόρα οπότε καλό είναι να υπολογίζουμε λίγο παραπάνω σε αυτά που θα καταλήξουμε μιας και η ροπή των ηλεκτρικών σε σχέση με τους θερμικούς έρχεται ακαριαία και μένει εκει! είναι πολύ καλή φάση ένα ηλεκτρικό όχημα και το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε όλους όσους έχουν το μεράκι μιας και οι τιμές είναι εκεί που είναι εγώ μετά απο 8 μήνες έχω κάνει 1100 χλμ και έχω ξοδέψει αν συμπεριλάβουμε ένα ποσοστό απόδοσης στην φόρτιση της μπαταρίας 80% 5 ευρώ περίπου?!!! συνολικά ξόδεψα όσο ένα ακριβό ποδήλατο 1400 περίπου

----------


## KOSTAS NAF

Φιλε Σταυρο ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο: http://www.transtecno.com/it/applications/?page=2
οι τιμες τους με μειωτηρα ειναι απο 150ως 250 ευρω αναλογα την ισχυ και τον μειωτηρα.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Λοιπόν εγώ που έφτιαξα ένα, που μέχρι να το φτιάξω χάλασα 3!! πρέπει να σου πώ πως 1 kW ισχύς είναι minimum γιαυτή την δουλειά εάν δεν χρεισιμοποιήσεις ταχύτητες. εγω με 2 kW στο τροχό έφτασα τα 56 χλμ την ώρα ψάξε στο youtube με το ψευδόνυμο μου και θα δείς, πάντως όταν έκανα πατέντα με 500W και όχι στον τροχό πήγαινα σχετικά ικανοποιητικά... όπου χρειαστείς βοήθεια πές μου !



φιλε ειδα 2 βιντεο με το ονομα σου αλλα στο ενα μιλουσε αγγλικα και στο αλλο δεν μιλουσε καθολου.. εσυ ησουν?? αυτη η οθονη τι ειναι και που την βρηκες??
στο θεμα μας τωρα.. και εγω 2 ποδηλατα εφτιαξα με τον εν λογο δηναμο..
πρωτα εφτιαξα το προτο χωρις μειοτηρα χωρις τπτ και πηγενε οραια αλλα σιγα.. μετα εφτιαξα το δευτερο(ξυλωσα το πρωτο) και του εφτιαξα και ενα μειοτηρα.. αποτελεσμα?? στην εκινηση σηκωνη σουζα, πηγενει γ@μι-$%ντας
 και φτανει τα 45χιλιλιομετρα.. το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν κραταει η παταρια πανω απο 10 λεπτα γιατι καιει τα αντερα του.. τι να κανω γι'αυτο?? υπαρχει ληση??
εσενα με αυτο που εκανες με τα 2000w ποση ωρα σου κρατουσε η παταρια η ποσα χιλιομετρα??

να πω οτι το συγγεκριμενο δυναμο ειναι στην ουσια δυναμομιζα και εχει 4 καλωδια.. εγω βρηκα τα δυο που δουλευε και συνδεσα εκει.. δεν εχω βαλει κοντρολερ και διαφορα τετια.. ειναι το δυναμο ενα ρελε ισχιος και ενα μπουτον, τπτ αλλο...

μηπος πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο για να μην καιει τοσο πολυ??

υ.γ. αυριο η μεθαυριο θα παρω απο δω απο το ηρακλειο που βρηκα τελικα ενα μοτερ (MY2016) 24v 280W με το κοντρολερ του, με το χειρογκαζο του ενα μειοτηρα που κανει τις 5στροφες μια και γραναζια και αλησιδα... και ολα αυτα με 120ε και θα φτιαξω και αλλο ποδηλατο πιο κηριλατο.. σε αυτο ελπιζω να κραταει η παταρια.. :Confused1: 






> Το δυναμό παράγει DC, ο εναλλάκτης παράγει AC.
> Αν καταναλώνουν ρεύμα απο τη μπαταρία, αυτό είναι για τα πηνία του στάτορα.
> 
> Στους εναλλάκτες, το ρεύμα αυτό ρυθμίζεται απο το regulator ("ανορθωτή" το λένε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι) και είναι μικρό (ελάχιστα A).
> 
> Αν μιλάς για εναλλάκτη (δυναμό δύσκολο να βρεις), ή έχεις κάνει λάθος στη σύνδεση ή έχεις χαλασμένο regulator.




 :Blink:  :Blink:  φιλε μου αν μπορεις πεστα λιγο πιο ''ελληνηκα'' γιατι δεν σε πολυκαταλαβα.. :Lol:    regulator δεν εχω βαλει καθολου.. αν βαλω(που θα το βρω?) και με αποτελεσμα να τραβαει λιγοτερο ρευμα(λεω γω τωρα) δεν θα μειωθει και η ισχεις του μοτερ??δλδ να μην εχει το γκαζι που εχει τωρα??
ευχαριστω.. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## koze85

Ναι εγώ είμαι ! το δεύτερο είναι μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια δημιουργίας ενός quadrocopter ελέγχου κινητήρων απο μικροεπεξεργαστή. Αυτή η οθόνη που είδες είναι δημιούργημα ενός ηλεκτρονικού στην Αμερική που κατασκευάζει κυκλώματα που σου δίνουν στατιστικά στοιχεία για ηλεκτροκίνητα οχήματα W Wh A V W/km km/h κα. Με την συγκεκριμένη μπαταρία έχω κάνει 35 χλμ με δύο άτομα και μια βαλίτσα μην ρωτήσεις που τα βάλαμε όλα αυτα!!! απόσταση Χανιά (Δικαστήρια) -> Αεροδρόμιο Χανιών -> Χανιά μιας και είσαι απο Ηράκλειο μπορεί να ξέρεις τι σου λέω. Να σου εξηγήσω γιατί χρειάζεσαι ελεγτή είτε να αγοράσεις ή να φτιάξεις ένα (λίγο δύσκολο αλλα όχι ανέφικτο). Όλα τα ηλεκτροκίνητα δεν δουλεύουν με μεταβλητή τάση στο μοτέρ αλλα με παλμούς στέλνουν πάντα 48 V ή όσα βόλτ τεσπα είναι  μπαταρία σε παλμούς ( πιο αργά ή πιο γρήγορα ) ανάλογα με το πόσο έχεις στρέψει τη μανέτα, αυτό γιατί εάν έχουμε ένα μοτεράκι των 12 v DC ας πούμε και του δίνουμε συνέχεια 12 V όλα οκ αν του δώσουμε 6 τότε θα έχει τις μισές στροφές αλλα η ροπή του πρακτικά θα μηδενιστεί έτσι για να κρατήσουμε ίδια ροπή στις μισές στροφές στέλνουμε πάλι 12 V αλλα κάθε μισό δευτερόλεπτο και πάει λέγοντας, αν βάλεις ελεκτή τότε θα μπορείςμε το ίδιο βάρος να πηγαίνεις με όσα χλμ θές με την βέλτιστη κατανάλωση απο την μπαταρία, κάνε μετρήσεις με αμπερόμετρο να δείς αλλα μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις shunt γιατι θα το κάψεις με τόσα αμπερ, τι τύπου μπαταρίες χρησιμοποιείς????

----------


## Gant

!! Πολύ εντυπωσιακό το ποδήλατο με το μοτεράκι.  :Biggrin: 

Γιατί δεν ασχολείστε επαγγελματικά; Η Ελλάδα είναι ιδανική αγορά.
Άσε που μπορείς να φορτίζεις τις μπαταρίες με ΦΒ.
[vision] Ολόκληρες πόλεις με ηλεκτροκίνητα ποδήλατα, χωρίς θορύβους και καυσαέρια [/vision]

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Ναι εγώ είμαι ! το δεύτερο είναι μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια δημιουργίας ενός quadrocopter ελέγχου κινητήρων απο μικροεπεξεργαστή. Αυτή η οθόνη που είδες είναι δημιούργημα ενός ηλεκτρονικού στην Αμερική που κατασκευάζει κυκλώματα που σου δίνουν στατιστικά στοιχεία για ηλεκτροκίνητα οχήματα W Wh A V W/km km/h κα. Με την συγκεκριμένη μπαταρία έχω κάνει 35 χλμ με δύο άτομα και μια βαλίτσα μην ρωτήσεις που τα βάλαμε όλα αυτα!!! απόσταση Χανιά (Δικαστήρια) -> Αεροδρόμιο Χανιών -> Χανιά μιας και είσαι απο Ηράκλειο μπορεί να ξέρεις τι σου λέω. Να σου εξηγήσω γιατί χρειάζεσαι ελεγτή είτε να αγοράσεις ή να φτιάξεις ένα (λίγο δύσκολο αλλα όχι ανέφικτο). Όλα τα ηλεκτροκίνητα δεν δουλεύουν με μεταβλητή τάση στο μοτέρ αλλα με παλμούς στέλνουν πάντα 48 V ή όσα βόλτ τεσπα είναι  μπαταρία σε παλμούς ( πιο αργά ή πιο γρήγορα ) ανάλογα με το πόσο έχεις στρέψει τη μανέτα, αυτό γιατί εάν έχουμε ένα μοτεράκι των 12 v DC ας πούμε και του δίνουμε συνέχεια 12 V όλα οκ αν του δώσουμε 6 τότε θα έχει τις μισές στροφές αλλα η ροπή του πρακτικά θα μηδενιστεί έτσι για να κρατήσουμε ίδια ροπή στις μισές στροφές στέλνουμε πάλι 12 V αλλα κάθε μισό δευτερόλεπτο και πάει λέγοντας, αν βάλεις ελεκτή τότε θα μπορείςμε το ίδιο βάρος να πηγαίνεις με όσα χλμ θές με την βέλτιστη κατανάλωση απο την μπαταρία, κάνε μετρήσεις με αμπερόμετρο να δείς αλλα μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις shunt γιατι θα το κάψεις με τόσα αμπερ, τι τύπου μπαταρίες χρησιμοποιείς????




εχω βαλει μια τζελ αυτοκινητου 50ah και κραταει 10 λεπτα..(θελω καπιος να μου βρει μια λησει γι'αυτο).. τι ειναι αυτο που λες shunt??το κοντρολερ που θα βαλω(που ειναι υποτιθετε για το σηγγεκριμενο μοτερ) δεν θα κανει αυτη τη δουλεια που ειπες?? και καλα με 20ah παταρια και μοτερ (ποσα watt ??) κανεις 35χιλ??? :Blink: 

στο αλλο ομος θα βαλω 4 παταριες 12v 7,2ah (της κοινοχριστες μαυρες που βαζουν στους σηναγερμους) σηνολο 24v 14,4ah.... ποσο λες να κραταει με το σηγγεκριμενο μοτερ?? (MY2016 280W 17A)

----------


## koze85

τζελ αυτοκινήτου -> 12V x 50Ah = 600 Wh εγώ έχω βάλει 48 V x 20 Ah = 960 Wh αν η κατανάλωση μου δουλεύει στο peak (που δεν δουλεύει peak!) 2000 Wx t = 960 Wh -> t = 0.48h ή 28.9 min και επειδή πάω με 50 km/h (peak 55 km/h αλλα σε κατηφόρα με τον άνεμο πίσω μου!!!) =25 km απόσταση αλλα επειδή δεν δουλεύει peak όλη την ώρα φτάνω τα 35 χλμ που σου είπα έχω φτάσει και με ασφάλεια 40 me regen στην αρχή αλλα μετά τις δονήσεις που ένιωθα το σταμάτησα το regen μην μου σπάσει κανένα σκελετό. Τώρα άν σου κρατάει 10 λεπτά σε μπαταρία 50 Αh όπως λές σημαίνει πως ζητάει 300 Α????? κάτι δεν πάει καλά γιατι και τα καλώδια θα σου είχαν λιώσει και δεν νομίζω η μπαταρία να μπορεί να δίνει 300 Α συνεχόμενα για 10 λεπτά, για κανα 30 δευτερόλεπτα ναι αλλα για 10 λεπτά??? μήπως είναι παλιά η μπαταρία και έχει κάνει πολλούς κύκλους και έχει πέσει η απόδοση της, οι τζελ νομίζω κρατάνε για 300 κύκλους περίπου 
Τώρα όσο για τις άλλες τις μπαταρίες που λές... μην το κάνεις, και γώ έτσι την πάτησα στην αρχή της είδα φθηνές απο το lidl και λέω εδώ είμαστε, γιατί... σημαντικότατη παράμετρος και ειδικά για τέτοια εφαρμογή εκτός απο V και Αh είναι η C στις μπαταρίες που οι κοινοί κατασκευαστές και ιδιαίτερα ο κινέζος ούτε καν μπαίνει στον κόπο να το αναφέρει... μπορεί να έχεις 15 Ah αλλα αν είναι της τάξης του 0.4 C όσο δηλαδή είναι οι μπαταρίες Νι-Mn που πας να πάρεις σημαίνει οτι θα μπορεί να σου δώσει όχι πάνω απο 0.4x15 = 6 A συνεχόμενα και ενώ στον αέρα θα βλέπεις την ρόδα να γυρνάει και θα χαίρεσαι μόλις το βάλεις στο έδαφος με καμια 85 κιλά ανβάτη που είμαι εγώ ούτε που θα πιάνεισ τα 20χλμ/ω, οπότε αν βρείς καμιά μπαταριούλα απο μοντελισμό της τάξης των 10 C μπορεί να μην σου κρατήσει πολύ αλλά θα πιάσεις σίγουρα ότι δύναμη έχει να σου δώσει το μοτέρ και προσοχή χοντρά καλώδια... θα με θυμηθείς!

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> τζελ αυτοκινήτου -> 12V x 50Ah = 600 Wh εγώ έχω βάλει 48 V x 20 Ah = 960 Wh αν η κατανάλωση μου δουλεύει στο peak (που δεν δουλεύει peak!) 2000 Wx t = 960 Wh -> t = 0.48h ή 28.9 min και επειδή πάω με 50 km/h (peak 55 km/h αλλα σε κατηφόρα με τον άνεμο πίσω μου!!!) =25 km απόσταση αλλα επειδή δεν δουλεύει peak όλη την ώρα φτάνω τα 35 χλμ που σου είπα έχω φτάσει και με ασφάλεια 40 me regen στην αρχή αλλα μετά τις δονήσεις που ένιωθα το σταμάτησα το regen μην μου σπάσει κανένα σκελετό. Τώρα άν σου κρατάει 10 λεπτά σε μπαταρία 50 Αh όπως λές σημαίνει πως ζητάει 300 Α????? κάτι δεν πάει καλά γιατι και τα καλώδια θα σου είχαν λιώσει και δεν νομίζω η μπαταρία να μπορεί να δίνει 300 Α συνεχόμενα για 10 λεπτά, για κανα 30 δευτερόλεπτα ναι αλλα για 10 λεπτά??? μήπως είναι παλιά η μπαταρία και έχει κάνει πολλούς κύκλους και έχει πέσει η απόδοση της, οι τζελ νομίζω κρατάνε για 300 κύκλους περίπου 
> Τώρα όσο για τις άλλες τις μπαταρίες που λές... μην το κάνεις, και γώ έτσι την πάτησα στην αρχή της είδα φθηνές απο το lidl και λέω εδώ είμαστε, γιατί... σημαντικότατη παράμετρος και ειδικά για τέτοια εφαρμογή εκτός απο V και Αh είναι η C στις μπαταρίες που οι κοινοί κατασκευαστές και ιδιαίτερα ο κινέζος ούτε καν μπαίνει στον κόπο να το αναφέρει... μπορεί να έχεις 15 Ah αλλα αν είναι της τάξης του 0.4 C όσο δηλαδή είναι οι μπαταρίες Νι-Mn που πας να πάρεις σημαίνει οτι θα μπορεί να σου δώσει όχι πάνω απο 0.4x15 = 6 A συνεχόμενα και ενώ στον αέρα θα βλέπεις την ρόδα να γυρνάει και θα χαίρεσαι μόλις το βάλεις στο έδαφος με καμια 85 κιλά ανβάτη που είμαι εγώ ούτε που θα πιάνεισ τα 20χλμ/ω, οπότε αν βρείς καμιά μπαταριούλα απο μοντελισμό της τάξης των 10 C μπορεί να μην σου κρατήσει πολύ αλλά θα πιάσεις σίγουρα ότι δύναμη έχει να σου δώσει το μοτέρ και προσοχή χοντρά καλώδια... θα με θυμηθείς!



τι ειναι το regen ?? δεν τραβαει 300α τραβαει γυρο στα 60-70... για της αλλες παταριες που σου ειπα τις εχω γιαυτο λεω να τις βαλω..δεν κανω δουλεια λες ε?? το πολυ να βαλω 2 τζελ 50ah που τις εχω και αυτες.. αλιος πιες να βαλω?? να σου πω... γι'αυτο που σε ρωτησα παρακατω για το κοντρολερ και το αλλο που ειπες εσυ, τι λες???κανω δουλεια??

----------


## koze85

regen = αναγένηση γυρνάει όλο το κύκλωμα πίσω και στην κατηφόρα φορτίζει την μπαταρία και έχεις και "ηλεκτρικό" φρένο λόγο του ότι το μοτέρ γίνεται γεννήτρια, εξοικονομεί ένα 10% με 15%. αν τραβάει 50 A σημαίνει οτι με μια μπαταρία 50 Ah θα έπρεπε να γυρνάει μια ώρα που σημαίνει ότι ή η μπαταρία τα έχει παίξει ή οτι η μπαταρία απο κατασκευής της δεν μπορεί να δίνει παραπάνω απο 10 λεπτά 50 Α αν ισχύει το δεύτερο θα πρέπει να γυρνάει έστω και σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα πολύ ώρασ μετά τα 10 λεπτά. Καταρχήν οι σωστές μπαταρίες γιαυτή την δουλειά είναι ακριβές όχι λόγο Ah ή V αλλα λόγω κιλών, έγω για να καταλάβεις κατέληξα μετά απο πολλές τεχνολογίες στις LiFEPO4 3ης γενιάς και έχω 48 V 20 Ah στα 10 κιλα!! 9800 γρ για την ακρίβεια! και όγκο 15 εκ χ 10 εκ χ 5 εκ η οποία ήρθε απο ebay μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες custom και αυτή me 450 ευρώ, γιατί όμως αν και δεν φαίνεται είναι φτηνή, με μια συμβατική εκτός του όγκου και των κιλών με μια πολύ καλή συντήρηση θα μπορούσα να κάνω 700 κύκλους στην μπαταρία και μετά υτή πάπαλα ενώ οι LiFEPO4 αντέχουν περι τους 2000 κύκλους μέχρι να πέσει η απόδοση τους στο 60% και αντέχουν ακόμη περισσότερο που σημαίνει οτι εγω με 450 ευρώ μπορώ να κάνω 2000 x 35 χλμ = 70000 χλμ ή αν πούμε οτι κάνω 500 χλμ τον μήνα ή 16χλμ την μέρα ->140 μήνες ζωής... ή 11 χρόνια πρακτικά θα έχω πετάξει το ποδήλατο!  :Tongue:  θα σου πρότεινα να ζητήσεις απο κατάστημα μοντελισμού μια φθηνή LiFEPO4 η LiPO (αλλα πρόσεχε με αυτές ζήτα να σου επι ο υπάλληλος τι να μην κάνεις για να μην πιάσεις φωτια!) που είναι και πιο φτηνές να πάρεις μια ή δύο 12 V (δεν υπάρχουν 14.4 θα είναι) στα 5000 Αh να κάνεις δοκιμές και όταν πορωθείς μετά πιο πολύ θα τα χαλάσεις και τα υπόλοιπα λεφτα σαν και μένα!! (όταν θα σε πάρουν στο κυνήγι στην πλατεία με τα λιοντάρια τα μηχανάκια να σε ρωτάνε τι έχεις κάνει και πας έτσι τότε θα δεις!!)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> regen = αναγένηση γυρνάει όλο το κύκλωμα πίσω και στην κατηφόρα φορτίζει την μπαταρία και έχεις και "ηλεκτρικό" φρένο λόγο του ότι το μοτέρ γίνεται γεννήτρια, εξοικονομεί ένα 10% με 15%. αν τραβάει 50 A σημαίνει οτι με μια μπαταρία 50 Ah θα έπρεπε να γυρνάει μια ώρα που σημαίνει ότι ή η μπαταρία τα έχει παίξει ή οτι η μπαταρία απο κατασκευής της δεν μπορεί να δίνει παραπάνω απο 10 λεπτά 50 Α αν ισχύει το δεύτερο θα πρέπει να γυρνάει έστω και σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα πολύ ώρασ μετά τα 10 λεπτά. Καταρχήν οι σωστές μπαταρίες γιαυτή την δουλειά είναι ακριβές όχι λόγο Ah ή V αλλα λόγω κιλών, έγω για να καταλάβεις κατέληξα μετά απο πολλές τεχνολογίες στις LiFEPO4 3ης γενιάς και έχω 48 V 20 Ah στα 10 κιλα!! 9800 γρ για την ακρίβεια! και όγκο 15 εκ χ 10 εκ χ 5 εκ η οποία ήρθε απο ebay μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες custom και αυτή me 450 ευρώ, γιατί όμως αν και δεν φαίνεται είναι φτηνή, με μια συμβατική εκτός του όγκου και των κιλών με μια πολύ καλή συντήρηση θα μπορούσα να κάνω 700 κύκλους στην μπαταρία και μετά υτή πάπαλα ενώ οι LiFEPO4 αντέχουν περι τους 2000 κύκλους μέχρι να πέσει η απόδοση τους στο 60% και αντέχουν ακόμη περισσότερο που σημαίνει οτι εγω με 450 ευρώ μπορώ να κάνω 2000 x 35 χλμ = 70000 χλμ ή αν πούμε οτι κάνω 500 χλμ τον μήνα ή 16χλμ την μέρα ->140 μήνες ζωής... ή 11 χρόνια πρακτικά θα έχω πετάξει το ποδήλατο!  θα σου πρότεινα να ζητήσεις απο κατάστημα μοντελισμού μια φθηνή LiFEPO4 η LiPO (αλλα πρόσεχε με αυτές ζήτα να σου επι ο υπάλληλος τι να μην κάνεις για να μην πιάσεις φωτια!) που είναι και πιο φτηνές να πάρεις μια ή δύο 12 V (δεν υπάρχουν 14.4 θα είναι) στα 5000 Αh να κάνεις δοκιμές και όταν πορωθείς μετά πιο πολύ θα τα χαλάσεις και τα υπόλοιπα λεφτα σαν και μένα!! (όταν θα σε πάρουν στο κυνήγι στην πλατεία με τα λιοντάρια τα μηχανάκια να σε ρωτάνε τι έχεις κάνει και πας έτσι τότε θα δεις!!)




xaxaxa.. εχω ποροθει ειδη... να δεις εδω στο χωριο οταν περναω απο την πλατεια ποσοι μαζευωντε και ρωτανε και βγαζουν φοτο... ασε.. γαμο τις φασεις ειναι... 10 λεπτα λεω οτι εχει ''νεκαρα'' να τραβαει καλα, οχι οτι δεν παει καθολου...!!

αυτες οι παταριες που λες ποσα v ειναι και ποσα ah?? τιμη περιπου?? αλλα και 450ε πολα ειναι.. και τι να μην κανω για να μην πιασω φωτια?? :Blink:  :Blink:  και τι ειναι 5000ah η παταρια?? :Blink:  :Blink:  και αυτο το regen που θα το βρω?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

εψαξα στο google για της σηγκεκριμενες μπαταριες και κατω απο 450 δολαρια δεν βρηκα τπτ.. αυτες που λες εσυ τις πιο φτηνες που τις εχουνε? εδω στο ηρακλειο ξερεις κανενα μαγαζι που να μπορο να βρω τετιες μπαταριες?
αν εξερεσουμε της μπαταριες που σου ειπα πιο πριν να βαλω, οι αλλες μοληβδου που ειναι 18ah που λενε οτι αντεχουν 70 αμπερ, δεν θα κανουν δουλια? και αργοτερα να βαλω τις καλες?? η καπιες αλλες λιθιου μηπος κανουν δουλεια??

----------


## TeslaCoil

Ωραιες οι ιδεες σας

αλλα..

κανω ποδηλατο χρονια
κυριως επαρχια
τον τελευταιο χρονο κανω στην πολη των Αθηνων

μιλαμε για Αττική!!

δεν ειμαι γυμνασμενος  , τρελα , ουτε αθλητης
αλλα καλυπτουμε αποστασεις!!

αν πατε μια φορα παρασκευη!! στο θυσειο στο κατω μερος του σταθμου του ηλεκτρικου
21:30 μεχρι 22:00 το πολυ.. ..θα δειτε Κοσμο εκει !!!

υπαρχει και site http://podilates.gr/ να δειτε και άλλες βολτες στην αττική

απο εκει φευγουμε για καθε γωνια τις Αττικής γυρω στα 100 και βαλεεε ατομα.
Γυριζω σπιτι μου πετρουπολη μετα , που εχει ανηφορες!!! και ειμαι 97 κιλα!

τι να το κανεις το μοτερ ???

Αλλα αν οντος θελουμε ενα μοτερ πρεπει να σκευτουμε το βαρος , πολυ μα πολυ βασικό ειναι το βάρος!!!

φλερταρω και με το θεμα ηλεκτρικου
αλλα μονο σαν υποβοηθεια!! οχι να εξαρτασε απο την μπαταρια!!
προσωπικα το ψαχνω το θεμα με γεννητρια μόνο , για να φορτιζω μια μικρη μπαταρια για το GPS , καμια καμερα , κινητο , φωτα

οχι ομως κινηση!

δειτε λιγο την γεννητριουλα να μου πειτε

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/l...g/shimano.html

ειναι 6V με 3watt αποδοση πολυ καλη , μιωνει ελαχιστα την ταχυτητα του ποδηλατου
στο ebay εχω βρει και ποιο παλια μοντελα με 2,4 watt

ολα ειναι μονο για μπροστινη ροδα
φυσικα πρεπει να βρεις στεφανι και ακτινες που να ταιριαζουν!!

δειτε και test
πολυ προσεκτικα
pdf
http://www.vintagebicyclepress.com/VBQgenerator.pdf
html
http://www.myra-simon.com/bike/dynotest.html

ειναι βασικό να ειναι elegant η λυση
να μην μιωσει χωρις λογο ταχυτητα αλλα και να μην εχουμε πολυ βάρος!

το ποδηλατο εχει αναρτισεις απο μονο του , την ροδα με τις ακτινες , το λαστιχο , μαζι με τον σκελετο του.
Λειτουργουν ολα μαζι αρμονικα με το σωμα , σαν αναρτιση. αν βαλουμε μεγαλο βαρος οχι κατανεμιμενο σωστα , δεν θα ειναι και τοσο λειτουργικη η αναρτηση , θα εχουμε προβληματα και φθορές μελλοντικά!!

----------


## antonis39

και εγω απο ηρακλειο ειμαι και ενδιαφερομαι να φτιαξω ενα ποδηλατο που εχω σε ηλεκτρικο,μπορεις να μου πεις απο που θα βρω το κιτ σε καλη τιμη η καποια πατεντα να κανουμε ?/// σε ευχαριστω  :Rolleyes:  :Smile:

----------


## antonis39

> εψαξα στο google για της σηγκεκριμενες μπαταριες και κατω απο 450 δολαρια δεν βρηκα τπτ.. αυτες που λες εσυ τις πιο φτηνες που τις εχουνε? εδω στο ηρακλειο ξερεις κανενα μαγαζι που να μπορο να βρω τετιες μπαταριες?
> αν εξερεσουμε της μπαταριες που σου ειπα πιο πριν να βαλω, οι αλλες μοληβδου που ειναι 18ah που λενε οτι αντεχουν 70 αμπερ, δεν θα κανουν δουλια? και αργοτερα να βαλω τις καλες?? η καπιες αλλες λιθιου μηπος κανουν δουλεια??



αι εγω απο ηρακλειο ειμαι και ενδιαφερομαι να φτιαξω ενα ποδηλατο που  εχω σε ηλεκτρικο,μπορεις να μου πεις απο που θα βρω το κιτ σε καλη τιμη η  καποια πατεντα να κανουμε ?/// σε ευχαριστω  :Rolleyes:  :Smile:

----------


## nikolaras

Καλησπέρα.
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που συζητιέται εδώ...
Να δώσω μια ιδέα ήθελα....
Εναλλακτικά μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα αθάνατο και παμφθηνο P.M. MOTOR σαν αυτό: http://www.reuk.co.uk/Ametek-PM-Motors.htm , αλλά θα πρέπει να πολλαπλασιάσεις λίγο τις στροφές του ποδηλάτου, ώστε να παράγει 12 βολτ...
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό σε εφαρμογή ποδηλάτου, αλλά το δοκίμασα σαν hydrogenerator και δουλεύει άψογα... http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=50038&page=2

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> και εγω απο ηρακλειο ειμαι και ενδιαφερομαι να φτιαξω ενα ποδηλατο που εχω σε ηλεκτρικο,μπορεις να μου πεις απο που θα βρω το κιτ σε καλη τιμη η καποια πατεντα να κανουμε ?/// σε ευχαριστω




λυπον φιλε.. εφαγα τον κοσμο στο ηρακλειο για να βρω μοτερ και τα σχετικα και δεν βρηκα πουθενα αλλου εκτος απο το electric center στις πατελες(εκει που γινετε η λαικη λιγο πιο κατω).. ο ανθροπος ειναι απιστευτος, εχει τα παντα.. σημερα πηγα και πηρα ενα μοτερ d.c. 24v 280w ,ενα κοντρολερ ενα γκαζι και ενα μειοτηρα στροφων.. ολα 110ε...  σημερα ξεκινησα να το φτιαχνω και μετα απο πολες πατεντες προσαρμοπσα πανω στον μειοτηρα ενα γραναζι ποδηλατου και το ολο σηστημα τοποθετηθηκε στο σκελετο.. αυριο θα βαλω και το μοτερ και σιγα σιγα και τα υποληπα μεχρι να το τελιοπιησω.. μετα θα σας πω εντυποσεις και επιδωσεις.. παντος η εντυποσεις απο το πρωτο ποδηλατο με την δηναμομιζα ειναι  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :Thumbup:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Καλησπέρα.
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που συζητιέται εδώ...
> Να δώσω μια ιδέα ήθελα....
> Εναλλακτικά μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα αθάνατο και παμφθηνο P.M. MOTOR σαν αυτό: http://www.reuk.co.uk/Ametek-PM-Motors.htm , αλλά θα πρέπει να πολλαπλασιάσεις λίγο τις στροφές του ποδηλάτου, ώστε να παράγει 12 βολτ...
> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό σε εφαρμογή ποδηλάτου, αλλά το δοκίμασα σαν hydrogenerator και δουλεύει άψογα... http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=50038&page=2




αυτο το μοτερ που το βρισκουμε(απο ελλαδα ομος) και ποσο κανει??
βασικα ειναι γενητρια ε? και δεν θελει κανενα κυκλωμα για να φορτιζει την παταρια? γιατι αμα το συνδεσεις ετσι στην παταρια θα γηριζει το μοτερ και δεν θα ειναι γενητρια..!!! ποσο ρευμα βγαζει??

----------


## nikolaras

Κοίτα, αυτό που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ, είναι 50 volt DC στις 1700 στροφές και περίπου 1 ίππο (750 watt), δοκιμασμένο με στροφόμετρο βγάζει 15 volt στις 500 στροφές.
Βέβαια, αν το συνδέσεις χωρίς δίοδο, θα γυρίζει το μοτέρ από την μπαταρία ....
Για να έχεις σταθερό ρεύμα φόρτισης, θα χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα converter dc/dc.
Δεν το αγόρασα από εξωτερικό. Το ξήλωσα από παμπάλαια μονάδα MTU (magnetic tape unit) κοινώς μπομπίνα..

----------


## nikolaras

> λυπον φιλε.. εφαγα τον κοσμο στο ηρακλειο για να βρω μοτερ και τα σχετικα και δεν βρηκα πουθενα αλλου εκτος απο το electric center στις πατελες(εκει που γινετε η λαικη λιγο πιο κατω).. ο ανθροπος ειναι απιστευτος, εχει τα παντα.. σημερα πηγα και πηρα ενα μοτερ d.c. 24v 280w ,ενα κοντρολερ ενα γκαζι και ενα μειοτηρα στροφων.. ολα 110ε...



Μια πληροφορία σε παρακαλώ, αν μπορείς.
Το μοτέρ που λες είναι και γεννήτρια;
Δηλαδή αν το γυρίσεις με το χέρι θα παράγει τάση; Αν είναι έτσι λογικά πρέπει στο στάτορα να έχει μαγνήτες.
Ευχαριστώ. :Smile:

----------


## antonis39

καλο πασχα και καλη ανασταση να εχουμε.μολισ το φτιαξεις το ποδηλατο πες μου ποσο σου κοστισε και αν ειναι καλυτερο απο το ετοιμο κιτ μεταροπης που πουλανε.

----------


## antonis39

> λυπον φιλε.. εφαγα τον κοσμο στο ηρακλειο για να βρω μοτερ και τα σχετικα και δεν βρηκα πουθενα αλλου εκτος απο το electric center στις πατελες(εκει που γινετε η λαικη λιγο πιο κατω).. ο ανθροπος ειναι απιστευτος, εχει τα παντα.. σημερα πηγα και πηρα ενα μοτερ d.c. 24v 280w ,ενα κοντρολερ ενα γκαζι και ενα μειοτηρα στροφων.. ολα 110ε...  σημερα ξεκινησα να το φτιαχνω και μετα απο πολες πατεντες προσαρμοπσα πανω στον μειοτηρα ενα γραναζι ποδηλατου και το ολο σηστημα τοποθετηθηκε στο σκελετο.. αυριο θα βαλω και το μοτερ και σιγα σιγα και τα υποληπα μεχρι να το τελιοπιησω.. μετα θα σας πω εντυποσεις και επιδωσεις.. παντος η εντυποσεις απο το πρωτο ποδηλατο με την δηναμομιζα ειναι



καλο πασχα και καλη ανασταση να εχουμε.μολισ το φτιαξεις το ποδηλατο πες  μου ποσο σου κοστισε και αν ειναι καλυτερο απο το ετοιμο κιτ μεταροπης  που πουλανε.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Μια πληροφορία σε παρακαλώ, αν μπορείς.
> Το μοτέρ που λες είναι και γεννήτρια;
> Δηλαδή αν το γυρίσεις με το χέρι θα παράγει τάση; Αν είναι έτσι λογικά πρέπει στο στάτορα να έχει μαγνήτες.
> Ευχαριστώ.




ναι αν το γηρησεις με το χερι βγαζει ταση..

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> καλο πασχα και καλη ανασταση να εχουμε.μολισ το φτιαξεις το ποδηλατο πες  μου ποσο σου κοστισε και αν ειναι καλυτερο απο το ετοιμο κιτ μεταροπης  που πουλανε.




κοιτα αυτα τα ετοιμα δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει(ενοω αυτα που ειναι το μοτερ πανω στη ροδα) αλλα απο οτι εχω δει και απο οτι μου εχουν πει δεν πανε τον κολο τους.. αν παρεις μοτερ ξεμπαρκο μπορεις να ''παιξεις'' οπος εκανα εγω και να δεις τι μειωτηρες χρηαζετε για να πηγενει καλα και να τραβαει..!! 

το ποσο κοστισε θα το δουμε μολεις τελιοσει καλα καλα.. παντος εχω κολησει με το θεμα παταριες..!! :Cursing:

----------


## antonis39

μπαταριες απο ιμπει μαλλον να ψαχεις

----------


## nikolaras

> κοιτα αυτα τα ετοιμα δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει(ενοω αυτα που ειναι το μοτερ πανω στη ροδα) αλλα απο οτι εχω δει και απο οτι μου εχουν πει δεν πανε τον κολο τους..



Αυτά τα έτοιμα μοτέρ, γνωρίζει κάποιος αν είναι και γεννήτριες ταυτόχρονα;
Το λέω γιατί λογικά θα είναι και χαμηλών στροφών, οπότε πρέπει να είναι ιδανικά για ανεμογεννήτριες και υδρογεννήτριες.....

----------


## TeslaCoil

παραθετω κατι εντελως πληροφοριακα , γιατι ειναι ακριβο σε κοστος , αλλα φαινετε να ειναι καλο σε αποδοση!!
ομως ολο και κατι εχει το ebay

http://www.greenspeed.us/bionx_parts.htm

τα μοτερ εχουν ισχυρους μαγνητες!
δειτε το βιντεο
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33uCs_awBJk"]YouTube- BionX - Under the Cover[/ame]

----------


## toxalkis

> λυπον φιλε.. εφαγα τον κοσμο στο ηρακλειο για να βρω μοτερ και τα σχετικα και δεν βρηκα πουθενα αλλου εκτος απο το electric center στις πατελες(εκει που γινετε η λαικη λιγο πιο κατω).. ο ανθροπος ειναι απιστευτος, εχει τα παντα.. σημερα πηγα και πηρα ενα μοτερ d.c. 24v 280w ,ενα κοντρολερ ενα γκαζι και ενα μειοτηρα στροφων.. ολα 110ε...  σημερα ξεκινησα να το φτιαχνω και μετα απο πολες πατεντες προσαρμοπσα πανω στον μειοτηρα ενα γραναζι ποδηλατου και το ολο σηστημα τοποθετηθηκε στο σκελετο.. αυριο θα βαλω και το μοτερ και σιγα σιγα και τα υποληπα μεχρι να το τελιοπιησω.. μετα θα σας πω εντυποσεις και επιδωσεις.. παντος η εντυποσεις απο το πρωτο ποδηλατο με την δηναμομιζα ειναι



Δεν μας είπες τελικά.... πως πήγε η κατασκευή? Και θέλω να ρωτήσω και το εξής...
Ανεξάρτητα από το βάρος και τις διαστάσεις... πιστεύεις οτι οι υγρές μπαταρίες αυτοκιμήτου ενδείκνυνται για αυτή την δουλειά ;

----------


## toxalkis

Δεν μας είπες τελικά.... πως πήγε η κατασκευή? Και θέλω να ρωτήσω και το  εξής...
Ανεξάρτητα από το βάρος και τις διαστάσεις... πιστεύεις οτι οι υγρές  μπαταρίες αυτοκιμήτου ενδείκνυνται για αυτή την δουλειά ;

----------


## ALAMAN

Ένα μοτερ 48V DC στα 500W, πόσο κοστίζει περίπου;
Πόσα Ah μπαταρίες θα χρειαστώ για 3 ώρες περίπου λειτουργίας;

----------

